# port line white star line nz hospital run by nuns ww2



## sallyb27 (Jun 17, 2014)

I am looking for help regarding my father. Edwin ernest aves was a merchant seaman before WW2. He was with the port line and white star line. During the war he was transfered to the RN as many engineers were. He was blown up and was in a hospital in New Zealand run by nuns. It was quite close to a town as many of those who were able used to make a bid for freedom until caught! My father started out on a tramp steamer and ended up as chief freezer on the ships that transported fruit and meat from south africa and Australia and new zealand.
I have a few box brownie shots of ships with holes in taken during the war. He was on convoys but not the artic ones. He also ended up in the drink in the Bristol channel and the irish sea. All his medals and papers were destroyed when Portsmouth was bombed. 
I can't find him listed anywhere!. 

I also have an old portline match box I would like to date. The fleet is 29 ships and starts with port adelaide and ends with port Wyndham. 
I would also like a good home for the matchbox as I have no children. 

Any help or suggestions to any of the above. I'd love to know the hospital for example would be appreciated. 
Sally


----------



## uisdean mor (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow Sally - you have set a challenge. I am sure the memories are precious to you and if there is anywhere that you might unearth some of the detail I am sure it is this site. Good luck in your endeavours .


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Welcome to SN Sally. The members of this board have the knack of findings out things,so stand by and wait for info to flow. I sailed on the Port Wyndham myself in 1953.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day sallyb27.reortline white starline nz hospital run by nuns ww2.i am just writing to welcome you from one 27 to another,you will find somebody will know.good luck.regards ben27.


----------



## dolphinfiah (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Sally, 
Firstly, welcome to the site.
locating the hospital might be tricky, and there would be little hope of finding any records. What you could do would be to contact the Seamans Mission in NZ at www.missiontoseafarers.wellington.net.nz they may be able to point you in the right direction. Have you been able to get your hands on his service record, it took me almost a year for my father's WWII record to arrive from the British MOD, well worth the fee, and the wait. 
Is this him, found on Ancestry. 
Name: Edwin Ernest Aves
Birth: 19 Feb 1909
Death: Jan 1999 - Chichester, Sussex, England.
If it is and you don't have a subscription you could personal message me his details and I will run a search for you. 

If you haven't already found a home for the matchbox I'd love to have it. My grandfather served on one of the 'Port' boats. The Port kembla, sunk off NZ in 1917.

Good luck 

If you know the names of the ships he served on you should try a search at www.nationalarchives.gov.uk, I'd start there anyway, even if you don't know the name of the ship, you might at least find something.


----------



## sallyb27 (Jun 17, 2014)

You would be welcome. Cant remember his ships. Went to kew asked on other standard places and no records. Being wavey navy means records not complete. If you think mod is the way happy to give it ago I dont think the navy had any records. Yes you have the right man. My email is [email protected] please send me your address. Thanks for the hospital tip.


----------



## dolphinfiah (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll message you today with my email


----------

